# Общий раздел > Авто, Мото, Вело и другая техника >  Аренда и прокат автомобиля в Чехии Прага

## derty

*Аренда и прокат автомобиля в Чехии Прага*15.08.19, 14:47[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [X], [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [X], [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [X] [Добавить]
Аренда и прокат автомобиля в Чехии Прага от prokatautotourpraha.cz 

Поездки по Чехии на автомобиле. Собираетесь в путешествие или деловую поездку в Прагу. Хотите быть мобильным и не зависимым от расстояний, транспорта? Хотите самостоятельно посетить достопримечательности Чехии, Германии, Австрии, проехаться по автобанам Германии - Вы можете воспользоваться сервисом проката автомобилей в Праге: РентКарТравел
О компании 

Сервис проката и аренды автомобиля РентКарТравел - это комфорт, внимание к клиенту, гарантии безопасности, прозрачность финансовых отношений. 
Выбирая каршеринг в Чехии обратите внимание на отзывы и условия аренды (проката) машины. Предварительно узнайте полную стоимость проката машины, стоимость страховки. На сайте нашей компании вы можете он лайн рассчитать стоимость услуг каршеринга и подачи автомобиля. 

Выбор автомобиля 

На сайте аренды авто в Праге [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] вы можете легко выбрать понравившийся вам автомобиль на нужную Вам дату. Мы доставим вам автомобиль по указанному адресе, оформление займет не более 10 минут. 
На нашем сайте вы можете выбрать автомобили: 
- Эконом класс стоимость от 25 Евро/сутки 
- Для большой компании, вместимостью 7-8 человек + багаж 
- Автомобили комфорт класса 
- Трансферы по Чехии, Европе 
Преимущества аренды авто в Праге от компании РентКарТравел
- большой выбор автомобилей от эконом до премиального класса 
- демократические цены на аренду машины 
- отсутствие скрытых комиссий и платежей 
- выбор бесплатных и платных опций (сим-карта, навигатор, цепи для зимы, и т.д.) более подробно о опциях вы узнаете на сайте 
- собственный автопарк 
- русскоязычная поддержка – круглосуточно 
- Он лайн бронирование 
- трансферы по Чехии, Германии 

Стоимость проката авто в Праге 

Вы можете взять на прокат автомобиль на любой срок от 1 дня до нескольких недель. Чем продолжительней период аренды машины тем ниже стоимость в сутки. Оптимальным сроком аренды машины для поездки по Чехии – 6-7 дней. За это время можно успеть посетитель основные достопримечательности страны. 
Для семейного отдыха вы можете забронировать по доступной цене автомобили эконом класса. 
Для поездок с детьми вы можете указать опцию - детское кресло, мы заранее установим вам кресло в машину пи подадим к месту ожидания – Аэропорт или Вокзал Праги. 
Для групповых поездок по Чехии и Европе у нас есть микроавтобусы и автомобили повышенной вместимости до 7 человек. 
Для деловых поездок вы можете выбрать автомобиль премиум класса с личным водителем. 

Безопасность и комфорт 

Все машины подаются технически исправны, прошедшие технический осмотр. Салон машин не прокурен. В машинах Запрещено курить! Детские кресла соответствуют возрасту детей. Если вы планируете поездку на горнолыжные курорты Чехии, Австрии – мы предоставим вам зимние цепи на колеса (Шипованная резина Запрещена в Чехии и Германии). 
С уважением авто прокат в Праге РентКарТравел

*Аренда и прокат автомобиля в Чехии Прага*15.08.19, 14:47[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [X], [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [X], [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [X] [Добавить]
Аренда и прокат автомобиля в Чехии Прага от prokatautotourpraha.cz 

Поездки по Чехии на автомобиле. Собираетесь в путешествие или деловую поездку в Прагу. Хотите быть мобильным и не зависимым от расстояний, транспорта? Хотите самостоятельно посетить достопримечательности Чехии, Германии, Австрии, проехаться по автобанам Германии - Вы можете воспользоваться сервисом проката автомобилей в Праге: РентКарТравел
О компании 

Сервис проката и аренды автомобиля РентКарТравел - это комфорт, внимание к клиенту, гарантии безопасности, прозрачность финансовых отношений. 
Выбирая каршеринг в Чехии обратите внимание на отзывы и условия аренды (проката) машины. Предварительно узнайте полную стоимость проката машины, стоимость страховки. На сайте нашей компании вы можете он лайн рассчитать стоимость услуг каршеринга и подачи автомобиля. 

Выбор автомобиля 

На сайте аренды авто в Праге [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] вы можете легко выбрать понравившийся вам автомобиль на нужную Вам дату. Мы доставим вам автомобиль по указанному адресе, оформление займет не более 10 минут. 
На нашем сайте вы можете выбрать автомобили: 
- Эконом класс стоимость от 25 Евро/сутки 
- Для большой компании, вместимостью 7-8 человек + багаж 
- Автомобили комфорт класса 
- Трансферы по Чехии, Европе 
Преимущества аренды авто в Праге от компании РентКарТравел
- большой выбор автомобилей от эконом до премиального класса 
- демократические цены на аренду машины 
- отсутствие скрытых комиссий и платежей 
- выбор бесплатных и платных опций (сим-карта, навигатор, цепи для зимы, и т.д.) более подробно о опциях вы узнаете на сайте 
- собственный автопарк 
- русскоязычная поддержка – круглосуточно 
- Он лайн бронирование 
- трансферы по Чехии, Германии 

Стоимость проката авто в Праге 

Вы можете взять на прокат автомобиль на любой срок от 1 дня до нескольких недель. Чем продолжительней период аренды машины тем ниже стоимость в сутки. Оптимальным сроком аренды машины для поездки по Чехии – 6-7 дней. За это время можно успеть посетитель основные достопримечательности страны. 
Для семейного отдыха вы можете забронировать по доступной цене автомобили эконом класса. 
Для поездок с детьми вы можете указать опцию - детское кресло, мы заранее установим вам кресло в машину пи подадим к месту ожидания – Аэропорт или Вокзал Праги. 
Для групповых поездок по Чехии и Европе у нас есть микроавтобусы и автомобили повышенной вместимости до 7 человек. 
Для деловых поездок вы можете выбрать автомобиль премиум класса с личным водителем. 

Безопасность и комфорт 

Все машины подаются технически исправны, прошедшие технический осмотр. Салон машин не прокурен. В машинах Запрещено курить! Детские кресла соответствуют возрасту детей. Если вы планируете поездку на горнолыжные курорты Чехии, Австрии – мы предоставим вам зимние цепи на колеса (Шипованная резина Запрещена в Чехии и Германии). 
С уважением авто прокат в Праге РентКарТравел

----------

